# Which drivers does Windows Home Server Use?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2007)

please tell me which version drivers doies windows home server use?


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Nov 10, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> please tell me which version drivers doies windows home server use?



I believe Home Server is based off 2003, which used XP drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2007)

i'd try 2003 or XP SP2 drivers, it doesnt seem like its vista based.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2007)

i love this software, thanks guys


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2007)

What things are you doing with it? I havent tried it yet, but i'm curious as to what useful things it actually does.


----------

